# Cockatiel sits at the bottom of the cage



## Alpha (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,

Our cockatiel we've had for 11 years started to go to the bottom of the cage today which it has never done before. This morning I thought he was dead from where he was in the corner as he wasn't moving or anything, luckily he wasn't.

From what i've read on the internet, sitting in the corner is a sign of illness as their good at hiding it due to the prey.


I took him to the vets as we was worried and she didn't really say or do anything because as he was still eating and having water. Thought I havn't seen him have any water today... but have seen him eat. Then again i've never seen him drink but he must do otherwise he wouldn't be here now 


Anyway, she said that because he's 11 years old we should buy him some vitamins to help him get alone because as they get older they need all the vitamins they can get. But she also said as he's shivering he might have a cold/chill so i've moved him from from the room he was in into another which is warmer.

I havn't seen him go down to the bottom of the cage since we took him to the vets but not sure if that's because he's trying to take in the new surroundings or what. But I don't want him to feel he has to perch if he isn't well as I would like him to be as comfy as possible. Another sign of him not feeling well is when we used to say Pretty Boy to him, he would say it back but he won't say it no more no matter how many times you say it.


So i'm not sure if I should be worried or not because he's eating well and likely drinking (but havn't seen him).

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Alpha


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Did your vet run any tests? Do his droppings look normal? Also, what is his regular diet like? Sending good thoughts to you and your tiel!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like you need to get him to a vet with more avian experience. He's definitely showing signs of possible serious illness, and most of what this vet told you is questionable. Keeping him warm and comfortable is a very good idea until you can find a better vet.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

What tests did she run?


----------



## Alpha (Jan 4, 2013)

She didn't run any tests, she didn't even get him out the cage. All she did was ask a few questions and we was out the door in about 5 minutes.


He hasn't been in the corner on the floor for last 8 or so hours, he's been perching and eats.


I've looked on Yell (yellow pages) for avian vets but unable to find any in our area and we don't drive.

He does seem like he's perked up a little, he chirps away if you leave the room or go to the other end of the room.


I just don't know what to do, the vets i've took him too which is also my dog vets do treat birds so I don't know.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

It does sound like your bird is sick...
I don't know what else to say other then do what the vet says.
But one thing that I know helps is to put perches very low to the ground so the bird builds confidence and doesn't get depressed. So if he starts sitting on the ground again put the perches low down. 
Hope this helps!

Best of luck!!!
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

half-moon said:


> I don't know what else to say other then do what the vet says.


This advice is only appropriate when the vet is competent to treat birds, and that does not appear to be the case here. He needs an exam, and to have tests run to see what is going on.

Could you call around to other vets in your area and ask whether they treat birds/how much bird experience they have? Or, could you get a ride to an avian vet further away? Many of us on the forum travel hours to see a good vet; sometimes that is what it takes.

Birds hide illnesses very well, so by the time you see any sign of something being off, your bird could already be seriously ill.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Your 'vet' has ripped you off... If you have no other possible vets then i'm sure your only option is to self medicate the bird?


----------



## Alpha (Jan 4, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> This advice is only appropriate when the vet is competent to treat birds, and that does not appear to be the case here. He needs an exam, and to have tests run to see what is going on.
> 
> Could you call around to other vets in your area and ask whether they treat birds/how much bird experience they have? Or, could you get a ride to an avian vet further away? Many of us on the forum travel hours to see a good vet; sometimes that is what it takes.
> 
> Birds hide illnesses very well, so by the time you see any sign of something being off, your bird could already be seriously ill.


We could, we would more than happy get a taxi but it's just finding a vets which deals with birds and with it being nearly 1am here in the UK, theres not much I can really do  The only other vets we have is http://www.vets4pets.com and they only really deal with cats and dogs. Considering how big my town is, I would have expected more to deal with birds.

I've uploaded a video of him from about 30 minutes ago

http://tinypic.com/r/29ofyf6/6

i'm also uploading another which was took about 5 minutes after which shows him chirping away.

I'll edit my post once it's finished uploading.

Edit:



xNx said:


> Your 'vet' has ripped you off... If you have no other possible vets then i'm sure your only option is to self medicate the bird?


I wasn't charged to see the vet.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Alpha said:


> I wasn't charged to see the vet.


Your vet is very generous then, some would charge $30+ for a 5 min chat, to me it seems like the vet doesn't know much about birds and was probably just trying to help


----------



## Alpha (Jan 4, 2013)

xNx said:


> Your vet is very generous then, some would charge $30+ for a 5 min chat, to me it seems like the vet doesn't know much about birds and was probably just trying to help


Well it does say they treat birds so i'm not sure.

http://videobam.com/HTKcb


He's sleeping at the moment bless him, just wish he could let us know


----------



## debra150 (Dec 20, 2012)

hi,i hope when you read this he is alot better.He looks sick as he is very fluffed up,however you read on the net when a bird stands on one foot like that its a sign of a healthy bird...do you have an after hours vet at all,thats what i had to do,expensive but so worth it..thinking of you.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 4, 2013)

Got my cockatiel another appointment at a different vet, however not sure how good they are with birds but heres hoping they are.

Havn't seen him sit in the corner at the bottom since yesterday. And he's had a little bit of water with his vitamins.


Just over an hour til the appointment and that something can be done, because I don't want to lose him 


Edit: Back from the vets, she couldn't really do much. She said that it might be mites so she gave us a thing which we put a drop on the back on his neck for £34.. but she also said it could be something internally but doesn't know what if there is but because he's eating and drinking is a good sign.

Going to treat him to a bigger cage which can house more toys for him incase he feels bored as there isn't really all that much for him to do in the cage other than perch or play with his hanging bell.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Best of wishes, keep us updated


----------



## heliumbird (Nov 24, 2012)

Alpha said:


> Got my cockatiel another appointment at a different vet, however not sure how good they are with birds but heres hoping they are.
> 
> Havn't seen him sit in the corner at the bottom since yesterday. And he's had a little bit of water with his vitamins.
> 
> ...


wow. my avian vet put these drops on Kiwis back (scatt) against air-sac mites for only 2€ plus antibiotics and a check up was together 5€. 
0: 

also the vet could have taken blood samples to check if theres something wrong internally.


----------



## debra150 (Dec 20, 2012)

*how is he?*

how has he been the last couple of days,I hope all is ok?


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope he is better...any update?


----------

